# Satellite/Cable in Mexico City?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

This is my first post on Expat Forum. I hope I'm following the rules correctly and not continuing a thread already in existence. I married a Mexican woman from Mexico City this past April. We are currently living in St. Louis. We plan on moving to Mexico this December. I like to watch TV and so I am wondering what Cable or Satellite company (that serves Mexico City) carries the largest amount of English language programming? Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks. 
Vortexijah


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Vortexijah said:


> This is my first post on Expat Forum. I hope I'm following the rules correctly and not continuing a thread already in existence. I married a Mexican woman from Mexico City this past April. We are currently living in St. Louis. We plan on moving to Mexico this December. I like to watch TV and so I am wondering what Cable or Satellite company (that serves Mexico City) carries the largest amount of English language programming? Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> Vortexijah


There are two. For Satellite it's Sky TV and for Cable it's Cablevision. Sky, at least in my opinion, has more English programming, but I would not call it DirecTV or Dish Network at all. In fact, many Americans I talk to consider it downright poor in terms of programming compared with what they're used to particularly in the sports department.

It is possible to rig up a DirecTV box and dish you'd bring down from the states, but it won't get all of the programming. People who have gone with Dish Network have been able to get all of the programming. (DISH points West whereas to my knowledge DirecTV points more north).

Some people like my cousin used to have family in the states with DirecTV and wound up getting high speed Internet and used a Slingbox to be able to pick off the DirecTV over the net.

There are places on the net that show a lot of American channels. I frequent Justin.tv - Live Video and Chat for Everyone for a lot of programming, particularly American football.


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

There are plenty of Canadians and Americans that have Starchoice in Mazatlan and are getting a strong signal and able to watch all channels with a 75 cm dish. I have talked to people with Dish Network and they are missing channels even with very large dishes, DirecTV is even worse. Mexico City is farther South than Mazatlan but I have heard of people watching Starchoice as far South as Guatemala.


----------

